# emerge heartbeat fails [SOLVED]

## Tortue

Hi,

I just hope I'm not posting in the wrong forum.

I've been trying to emerge heartbeat on a server (amd 64 X2 4800+ with 2 GB RAM), but it keeps failing. I tried with distcc (with a very similar computer, that is an amd64 X2 4200+ with 4 Gb RAM) and without distcc. The last line before the error messages is always the same : 

```
/usr/bin/install: n'écrasera pas « /var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8/image//usr/lib/ocf/resource.d//heartbeat/drbd » qui vient d'être créé par « drbd »
```

which means that "/usr/bin/install will not overwrite just-created drbd. 

Sorry for the French, I localize a lot.

There are also other messages before that :

```
libtool: install: warning: `../../lib/clplumbing/libplumb.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib'

libtool: install: warning: `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8/work/heartbeat-2.0.8/lib/pils/libpils.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib'

libtool: install: warning: `../../lib/pils/libpils.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib'
```

I would like to know why they are not installed.

I will not post the entire build log, as it is almost 1 MB in size, but I will give any info related to this problem, if need be.

Here is the result of "emerge --info =sys-cluster/heartbeat-2.0.8" :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 May 2010 07:15:02 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/"

LANG="fr_CA.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.2.2/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri ethereal fortran ftp gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kerberos ldap mmx modules mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection session snmp spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode vhosts xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Thanks for any help

----------

## Tortue

I tried it again today and it worked, but I don't know why. There must have been something missing that has been installed with other emerges.

Now, should I delete this post or just leave it here?

Thanks to those who took the time to read (and maybe did some research).

----------

## questionaire

what exactly did you do? i am facing the same problem atm

----------

## Tortue

Sorry for the late answer, I had connection problems to my ISP all day long.

Well, as I said in my previous post, I don't know exactly what the compile problem was. All I can tell is that the base system was installed, and I was in the early stages of installing server programs. So I installed and configured other things (mail, web, time server, etc.), and tried again when almost everything was done. That's it.

As you can see in my first post, the problem  seemed to be with drbd, which I don't use. I don't have any specific use flags, but I do have "sys-cluster/heartbeat ~amd64" in /etc/portage/package.keywords. I would like to help you, but that's the only info I can give you that I can remember.

Good luck!

J-M

----------

## questionaire

hi,

i did exactly the same  :Wink: 

installed gentoo on 2 boxes, webservices, mailserver, ftp server etc.

adding heartbeat in the package.keywords, emerge it, same drbd error, eventhou i dont use it too.

atm i installed v1 of heartbeat which works, but i cant install v2

----------

